# Caring dog walker



## Angelq (Dec 2, 2012)

Does any one knows an extraordinary caring dog walker in East London?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello there, whereabouts in East London are you based, and what sort of dog do you have? x


----------



## Angelq (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello
Happy New Year and thank you for getting in touch.
I have a 10 yr old Parson Russell Terrier, kind of a Jack Russell with long legs.
He is very docile and well exercised.
We live in Woolwich at the Royal Arsenal , SE 18
There are lots of so called dog walker in the area but vety unreliable!
If you know someone please let us know
Thanks
Angela


----------



## Sphinx111 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Angela,

I'll certainly ask around with the people I do know... but I've got one great tip for finding a truly caring dog walker.

The trick is to find a walker who's worked for a rescue shelter as a volunteer or staff member. The pay is awful if paid at all, the work is hard, often long hours outdoors, there's frequently overtime work without pay, but they do it because they CARE about the dogs as if they were their own. 

I worked in a shelter in Australia and it was like owning 30 of your own dogs. You have to love them because nobody else will!

I'm too far away but as I said, I know a few people and will ask around.
Good luck!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I dont know anyone in Woolwich I am afraid hun. I was going to ask you if you wanted to come to mine to meet me as I do that sort of work. However I think I may be a bit far for you - unless of course you want to bring and board


----------

